# altisource rfs vendors



## kjcece (Dec 5, 2012)

since altisource went with super companies does anyone know which companies these are?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

kjcece said:


> since altisource went with super companies does anyone know which companies these are?


 
They haven't made the decision yet. They said the first couple of weeks of Januarty they will pick from the RFP responses.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah i got their email and packet for the RFP 3 weeks ago,I just cant sub out the work for those prices.I use to work for them some time ago,but quit.i never replied back to the email, they know my company and they know the work i df course they asked me not to quit but i couldn't do their prices.2 weeks went by and i got another email that stated do to the over whelming response they have received their having technical issues with their email and servers and would please re-apply for their RFP again.

The second email threw up red flags... they must be having trouble in my state finding people to do their work.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yeah i got their email and packet for the RFP 3 weeks ago,I just cant sub out the work for those prices.I use to work for them some time ago,but quit.i never replied back to the email, they know my company and they know the work i df course they asked me not to quit but i couldn't do their prices.2 weeks went by and i got another email that stated do to the over whelming response they have received their having technical issues with their email and servers and would please re-apply for their RFP again.
> 
> The second email threw up red flags... they must be having trouble in my state finding people to do their work.


They use buczket or whatever there scam company is up here lawsuit coming against these clowns in NY


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The last altisource job I did Pac Prez screwed up and sent me their paperwork, not my w/o.
Their bid for the job was $1900.

I got paid $900 for what I did, they got paid $1000 for shuffling some paper work. 

Lets get this straight, I do all the work in a nasty house, with 30 yards debris and they do nothing but shuffle paper in a temperature controlled office and get paid MORE than I do?????
Some thing is wrong with this picture. I quit them after that.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

With a place like them you take the good with the bad. While their CYD may be low, I'll take their $200 winterizations all day. Bid approvals are usually pretty good too.


----------

